# KG481 SL or Time VX Edge?



## Pepe (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm looking for a carbon frame and I want something different from the bazillion Treks and Giants you see on every dang club ride. I've narrowed my choice to the Time VX Edge or Look KG481 SL. I found a 2004 KG481 on close-out, and when you do the math, the prices and weights of each bike built-up are almost identical. 

I've got a 2000 Litespeed Palmares that I just upgraded to Record Triple (hence I have record double that needs a good home!!). The Palmares is great (e.g. comfortable) for centuries and hills (and centuries with hills!!). I want to build a boulevard blaster / racer that's light and fast, with comfort less important. I like the fact that Time weaves their own carbon fiber, and they have carbon lugs whereas the Look has AL lugs. The Time also has sloping geometry and seems configured more as the racer, whereas the Look has more traditional geometry. I'm currently leaning toward the Time. 

Anyone have any experience with either or both?


----------

